# A bet of all life!!!



## Letho

Hello to everyone who opened this topic! I really appreciate that you read this and maybe will help me with one of the most serious challenges in my life.

Two weeks ago I bet with my friend for 300 dollars. The bet is about fighting between each other for 3 rounds, so who wins, gets $300. Discipline is Muay-Thai. The fight takes place in a random gym with a referee, I have the time straight up to 4th april. I need your help in developing a good training and diet system, maybe some books I should read or some tutorials I should watch, so any help is very important for me and thanks in advance guys…

I am 19y.o. guy, I really have no big experience in fighting, except 5 months of muay-thai training which I had 2 years ago. When I was 17 I had a fear of fighting even when I was training, so I didn’t take much sparrings, that is my one of the biggest mistakes. Since this time I’ve never practiced it. I was training in other disciplines like swimming, running, ordinary gym (trainings with weights). I have average body condition, don’t smoke and don’t take alcohol, drugs too. So the goal for this 4 months is to develop a really good fighter in me. 

Little about my opponent.
He’s 26 y.o., practiced muay thai close as me for 3 months, but I understand that he was training harder than me, He had more sparrings if compare to me. Smokes for 5 years, takes sometimes alcohol. His weight right now is 70 kilos, he’s not tall, 175cm height, body condition is worse than mine in cardio aspect.

About my physical condition and parameters.
Height: 187 cm
Weight: 75 kilos

Long arms and legs, here are the photos taken today with my body:











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Little about my skills: I should develop again a good technique of fighting with hands and legs, have a bad evasiveness (never trained it good), power of my all kicks hands and legs are below the average. Combinations are bad too, no effectiveness in fight. I think that’s all, so I am fully green.

My present trainings:
1)	Running 5 times a week, 3 of them are long runs( up to 8 kilometers) and 2 of them are sprint runs 15 sprints x 100 meters.( for developing the rush mode) 
2)	Some ordinary workout on the bars, pushups, pullups, muscleups, squats, and abs. 

My present diet:
Trying to eat a lot of meat and porridges, fruits and vegetables, trying to stay fed all the day long. 
Take 2 types of vital vitamins: Vitamin C(0.5grams per day) and B6( 0.2g per day) for other stuff I just don’t have money

On the next week, when I will collect some money, I go to muay-thai gym and start training there.

I am full of motivation to beat this guy, and to take this victory! I am ready for any pain and sacrifice. 

The most important questions:
1)	How to be very effective during these 4 months(Training, diet, etc.)
2)	How should train outside the muay-thai gym, when I have free time on other days after muay-thai trainings?
3)	How should my diet look like to prepare myself during these 4 months for this fight?
4)	What to do with my mental stance, I still have a fear of getting beaten? I wanna take all this ***** stuff outside myself and become a good fighter, it makes me mad!
5)	How can I train fight techniques at home? 
6)	What should I train at home?
7)	How many muay-thai trainings should I meet in order to grow up faster as a fighter? More means better?
8)	If I forgot something to mention, be free to tell, I’ll only appreciate it guys!!!


So thank you in advance guys, I hope I will get a decent answer: )

Sincerely,

Letho.


----------

